

Are Health Startups the Next Big Opportunity? - zher
http://techcrunch.com/2011/12/19/are-health-startups-the-next-big-opportunity-tctv/

======
veb
I might be biased, I currently work in the healthcare industry down in ol' New
Zealand.

I must say, the state of some of the software that's being used widely
nationwide is absolutely _atrocious_.

Wherever you live in the world - if you make some _good_ software for
healthcare, all it will take is some balls and a lot of persistance to hit the
jackpot.

